
Fighting SPAM with Postfix, DNSBL, and SQLGrey - AMNenni
https://sweetcode.io/fighting-spam-postfix-dnsbl-sqlgrey/
======
jrnichols
I ended up moving away from greylisting/sqlgrey in favor of Postscreen. The
increasingly long delays in email, especially from email juggernauts like
Gmail, were becoming a huge issue for users. Way too many complaints. Spambots
used to be thwarted by greylisting but many of them are now more RFC compliant
and will simply retry later.

So far Postscreen has been doing an excellent job of reducing spam, and a fine
tuned Spamassassin install has been catching the rest with no problems with
false positives.

